# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  ما هي براءة الاختراع؟

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
ما هي براءة الاختراع ؟
الاختراع هو كل إبتكار أو إختراع شيء جديد، نابع من جهد شخصي وان يكون هذا الاختراع من الممكن صنعه وتطبيقه في الواقع بسهولة ويسر ويعتبر الابتكار جديداً إذا لم يكن من البديهيات أو نتيجة للأوضاع الفنية السائدة، أي نابعاً من جهد ذهني خالص، ولا تعتبر الإكتشافات من قبيل الاختراعات.
والبراءة هي الشهادة أو الصك الذي تصدره الدولة للمخترع بعد أن يستوفى اختراعه الشروط اللازمة لمنح براءة اختراع، وبالتالي تمنح البراءة حق استئثاري نظير اختراع يكون منتجاً أو عملية تتيح طريقة جديدة لإنجاز عمل ما، أو تقدم حلا تقنيا جديدا لمشكلة ما، وهي إما أن ترد على شكل منتج نهائي مثل (جهاز التلفاز، حبة الدواء، معظم المنتجات الكهربائية) أو طريقة صنع (طرق إنتاج الأدوية، طرق تنقية المياه والمعالجات الكيميائية).
الحق في البراءة:
يكون الحق في البراءة لكل مخترع أو لمن آلت إليه. وقد يكون لمخترع واحد أو أثنين أو عدة أشخاص وقد يكون شخصاً طبيعياً أو اعتباريا. أما في حالة الاختراعات الناشئة عن تكليف أو التي يخترعها موظف وبعقود إستخدام يكون الحق للمخدم. 
مدة سريان البراءة والرسوم: 
- تنقضي الحقوق المترتبة على البراءة بعد عشرين عاماً من تاريخ تقديم الطلب، بشرط دفع الرسوم السنوية المقررة في اللوائح 
- تمنح مهلة ستة أشهر لدفع الرسوم السنوية بعد دفع الرسم الإضافي المقرر في اللوائح. 
- يقوم المسجل بنشر إعلان في الجريدة الرسمية بسقوط البراءة، لعدم دفع الرسوم. 
تحويل طلبات:
- يجوز أن تحول طلبات البراءة والبراءات أو أن تنتقل ملكيتها بألميراث.
- يكون التحويل كتابة ويجب أن يوقعها الطرفان المتعاقدان. 
- يجب تسجيل كل حوالة أو كل نقل لملكيتها بالميراث بالمسجل ، بعد دفع الرسم المقررة في اللوائح، ولا يكون له أي أثر بالنسبة للغير إلا من تاريخ التسجيل.
الرخصة التعاقدية:
- يجوز لطالب البراءة أو صاحبها أن يمنح عن طريق التعاقد لشخص أو لمؤسسة رخصة باستغلال إختراعه
*

----------

